# Series 2 with over-the-air HD tuner/converter box?



## tkoyn (Oct 14, 2007)

I would like to use my series 2 tivo with a converter box that converts the over-the-air digital channels received over an antenna to standard definition analog. (I am referring to the same kind of converter the government plans to subsidize to allow use of old TV sets after the analog broadcasts go dark.) I would like the Tivo to change the channels on the converter (including subchannels like 9-1 and 9-2) and record shows.

1) What are some examples of compatible converters that will do this? Would the Tivo be able to change to the subchannels (like 9-1 and 9-2, etc)?

2) Can I get program guides for all the over-the-air digital channels (including sub channels)?

Thanks in advance.

P.S. I have basic analog cable service now and am considering kicking them for over-the-air digital.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

.

Multi-post...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=369941


----------



## renkablue (Sep 16, 2007)

tkoyn said:


> I would like to use my series 2 tivo with a converter box that converts the over-the-air digital channels received over an antenna to standard definition analog. (I am referring to the same kind of converter the government plans to subsidize to allow use of old TV sets after the analog broadcasts go dark.) I would like the Tivo to change the channels on the converter (including subchannels like 9-1 and 9-2) and record shows.
> 
> 1) What are some examples of compatible converters that will do this? Would the Tivo be able to change to the subchannels (like 9-1 and 9-2, etc)?
> 
> ...


You have certainly posted the same questions I am interested in learning about.


----------



## tkoyn (Oct 14, 2007)

I am still looking for help on this. I don't want to pay for a HD tivo and new subscription fees or transfer fees for my lifetime subscription and I don't care if the digital programming gets downgraded to standard definition quality.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't believe there are any approved ways to do this at this time. There may be some ways nearer to when OTA analog goes away.

(I think there are ways, possibly described in the link above, to essentially hack all of this into the tivo by 'tricking' it by manually manipulating the lineup data on the Tivo.. but that's not supported and way advanced..)


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

I used a Voom box this way for nearly a year.

I did have to set the TiVo to think I had Dish Network and I could not use any subchannels, but I did record 480i output of an OTA HD signal and the TiVo didn't have any problems changing channels with the IR blasters.


----------



## Damicoam (Aug 26, 2007)

I was able to get the Voom to tune just the OTA digital channels and have my Tivo series 2 switch channels. This works by selecting Dish Network and then only selecting the OTA channels as the ones you receive. The reason this works with Voom is because Tivo can control the Motorola DSR-550 box and Tivo thinks channel 7.1 is really channel 7 for instance. In other words, it tunes the subchannels in digital transmission, even though the tivo selects the standard channel. The voom displays the channels not as subchannels, which is why Voom works with Tivo 2 - to my knowledge the only OTA tuner that does currently.


----------



## stevereis (Feb 24, 2006)

Here are more details on setting up the TiVo to use the Voom box.http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5117975&&#post5117975

They key is to find ones that can still receive OTA AND scan for local OTA channels. This link: http://www.winnfreenet.com/voom-setup.html tells you what you need to look for and how to setup the Voom box.

I bought a couple on ebay for ~$50 each and have them setup with a couple of my TiVo units - see my sig.

I would hope that TiVo will add Serial/IR-blaster tuning support for the low-priced ATSC converter boxes once they come out in 2008.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

stevereis said:


> I would hope that TiVo will add Serial/IR-blaster tuning support for the low-priced ATSC converter boxes once they come out in 2008.


I have no idea if this item has serial/IR support (well presumably it has a remote but I don't see it in a quick skim)..

but imho "low priced" ATSC converter boxes are already here. This one is under $100.

Edit:
I also posted at the bottom but this is the one I'm talking about. I've never used it, but it's the cheapest I found in a few minutes of searching last week when replying to a similar thread on slashdot.

http://www.amazon.com/Coby-DTV-140-ATSC-High-Definition/dp/B000NW7A2G


----------



## renkablue (Sep 16, 2007)

mattack said:


> I have no idea if this item has serial/IR support (well presumably it has a remote but I don't see it in a quick skim)..
> 
> but imho "low priced" ATSC converter boxes are already here. This one is under $100.


Are you posting that the converter box needed after Feb 2009 (when the FCC has required all broadcasting to be done digital) is available for purchase? I am looking for one...Please elaborate.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

ATSC tuners have been available for years. It is just that those have been marketed as a "premium" device for HD display owners. 

Now (supposedly), they are beginning to trickle out as commodity consumer devices.

Yes, they will most likely have IR remote controls, ergo compatible with TiVo's IR blasters to that degree. The TiVo still needs IR codes for those boxes, and software to support dashed channels, however.


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Yes, they will most likely have IR remote controls, ergo compatible with TiVo's IR blasters to that degree. The TiVo still needs IR codes for those boxes, and software to support dashed channels, however.


That's consistent with a recent call I made to Tivo CS. I specifically asked about support for the Samsung DTBH260F. Tivo did have codes for Samsung boxes but CS said that the dashed channels are currently an issue. If the box did have a way to map dashed numbers to non-dashed channels, then it would likely be a simple software update. That specific model was not in their database.

I asked about the situation in general for digital OTA for Series 2 owners and she offered her opinion. Don't flame here, I just wanted and received an opinion.

_Based on the number of analog tuner customers and the big changeover to ATSC in 2009, it won't go unaddressed by Tivo. Converter boxes are still new and not numerous now but wait until about 6 months before the changeover when consumers really start thinking about the situation._

She expects Tivo to address it with either a limited number of "supported" converters or simply state that it won't be supported at all. Currently, it's just too early (and I suspect) not an immediate priority with Tivo.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Whoops, looks like I forgot to paste in the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Coby-DTV-140-ATSC-High-Definition/dp/B000NW7A2G


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is as simple as adding dashed channel support to the guide (as simple as it would be to rework the codebase to add that, likely by adding a character to 0 to 9, which shows up as a "-") and the Dash code in the IR database for those boxes. Now there may be differences in getting to the subchannel or entering the main-sub channel which TiVo will have to account for. I suspect if they get the dashed channel working in the guide, and modify the channel changing code to support the addes "-" character, then it would be as simple as adding an IR code for each manufacturer. 

As for when, they should start the preliminary work now, or be in progress with it, so that they get the bugs out in time for release.


----------

